# 16 weeks m/c - updated



## daopdesign

Hey gals :flower: I just wanted to update this thread as I see a couple of you have also experienced something similar. Well, my tests actually came back as having no infection, they couldn't find anything apart from mentioning there were clots found on the placenta but they couldn't confirm if this was the cause. 

So I guess I will never know but I do know that if I did have VB I would be taking them to the cleaners so ladies beware and be careful. - the end.

Never thought I'd be having to write this but here goes. I'll try to keep it as short as poss.

On Tuesday at 16 weeks 2 days I discovered my baby no longer had a heartbeat and had sadly passed away a couple of days before. There was fluid round the baby and no problems saw on the scan. They told me it was 'just one of those things'. I never had any symptoms something was wrong. 

I was sent for a swab last Dec to test for infections whilst asking for fertility treatment again (I conceived my only son on Clomid). The results came back that I had VB (vaginal bacterosis) and that it was nothing to worry about, just mention this when you become pregnant. 

Unexpectedly in Feb I discovered I was pregnant and had done so naturally. You can imagine how excited I was. Everything was going well but at around 8 weeks I started getting quite a thick snotty discharge and at my first midwife apt I told her about this and the results of the swab. She reassured me it was nothing to worry about but at 13 weeks after my dating scan (which was fine) I began lightly spotting. Sent to the hospital, had a scan, baby fine. Asked them again if this could be an infection and was basically sent home and told if it carries on come back for a swab. The spotting only lasted a few hours the day before so I carried on with my pregnancy thinking everything was OK.

On Tues, midwife couldn't find a heartbeat and the hospital scan showed my poor baby lying lifeless in a sac of fluid. My heart sank. I won't go on about my feelings but all I can tell you is that I am absolutely devastated. I have to go into hospital tomorrow to be induced.

I have since research this infection, VB and it appears that this is one of the reasons for a second trimester miscarriage. I saw a specialist midwife yesterday who said I should have been treated for it last year. As you can imagine I feel sick to think this loss could have been prevented.

When the results come back from the swab I did again yesterday and the placenta I'm pretty sure these will show the infection and this to be the cause. I don't expect the hospital to admit anything but I have been in touch with a solicitor this morning and he is confident that if the VB is still present that he can prove if it had been treated there is a chance that this could have been prevented.

I feel angry that the midwives constantly fobbed me off, reassuring me that everything was OK after raising my concerns. I encourage any of you to stand up and make them listen, demand tests if you suspect something is wrong as I'm proof that awful things can happen even at 16 weeks when the baby is fully formed.


----------



## cindersmcphee

Just wanted to say sorry for your loss. I lost my boy also at 16 week scan. Had like your angel died a short time before. He died though as had downs. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## jojo23

so sorry for your loss hun what an awful ordeal to go through. i lost my little girl at 22 weeks but no cause was found. the only thing was she was smaller than what she should have bn at my 20 weeks scan so it indicated slow growth etc. you were right to go to a soliciter hun i can only imagine how many women ignore things like this and thats why hospitals continue giving less than perfect treatment. stay strong hun and best of luck with everything xxx fingers crossed you get a sticky bean xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

I am so sorry honey :cry: I just lost our baby last week on thursday at 16 weeks pg as well :cry: I too was shown no HB and saw my lifeless baby laying there, not moving... All the ladies in here know just how you are feeling and I assure you we will all be with you as you work through those feelings. I am having dreams of my others being taken, or not sleeping at all, anxiety over going out in public alone in case of seeing a baby/pg woman and having a breakdown etc etc etc Anytime you need to talk, we will all be here for you :hugs:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Sorry huni :( Its disgusting to know docs are half soaked and it could have been prevented!!! Makes me so so angry :(

I just had 2nd miscarriage and im gona ask docs to run some blood tests because could be something simple like blood thickness and treated with tablets so im not going through another when it could be sorted now! 

I hope things next time round are okai xx


----------



## SassyLou

Lots of :hugs: so sorry for your loss.

xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Thank you for all your kind words. It doesn't make me feel any better knowing someone has gone through this also. It makes my heart go out to you all and I wish you peace and hope that one day you can look back on this terrible ordeal but be grateful for what you had.

I've just arranged the burial and memorial this afternoon, at least that's one thing out the way. When the results come back in the next week or so I will let you know their findings and if it was 'just one of those things' then I will accept that and move on. My little boy never got a chance but he will never be forgotten for giving me four joyful and excited months.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I lost my Ava at 18 weeks and we buried her on March 11th, the hardest day of my life. She would have been with me in 8 weeks instead I am left her without her and totally empty :cry::cry::cry: I think of her every single day. I wish with all I have she was with me. I don't know how I am going to get through this, it's been 3 months today and I just miss her so much. I just hope at some point I get stronger.
XOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ms.hope

I am so sorry for your loss--I lost my twins at 22 weeks and it was all a shock as I was having no complications spotting or nothing sometimes I cant help but wonder if someone missed a crucial step in my prenatal care? did you ever test positive for BP in previous years?


----------



## daopdesign

Hi Ladies :kiss:

Well I went in yesterday at 11am to be induced and our little angel came just after 11pm. He was soo tiny but perfectly formed. We just don't know why it happened but have accepted that maybe this is just natures way of saying it just wasn't meant to be. The midwives were fantastic and the support has helped me immensely.

He was wrapped in a little blue blanket and we spent an hour or so with him saying our goodbyes and on Tues we have the memorial burial. This is the hardest thing I have ever had to do or cope with in my life but I am keeping it together for the sake of my son and family. 

My heart goes out to you all who have lost your little ones xxxxx

ps: the swab from wed came back clear so we are waiting a few weeks for the other blood and placenta tests.


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry for your loss.

Pip x


----------



## kaz29

wow that is sick, i cant believe that something could of been done to prevent this and it wasnt. I hope u are able to get justice i really do, i know it wont change anything but this is neglect !!!!

sorry for your loss, sending u an angel to watch over u all


----------



## lindadonovan

I am sorry about your loss. I just lost my baby at 16 weeks, no heartbeat.

I believe my OB did the swab test for bacterial vaginosis, but I will double check that now.


----------



## babyfromgod

I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

lindadonovan said:


> I am sorry about your loss. I just lost my baby at 16 weeks, no heartbeat.
> 
> I believe my OB did the swab test for bacterial vaginosis, but I will double check that now.

My swab came back clear last week for VB, they said it can just clear its self up, I don't know how true this is. Guess there was no reason :cry::cry:


----------



## kiki04

I was checked for that (BV) in the beginning and it was negative but I wonder if I did develop it afterwards.. I ahve had it before so I know what to watch for :( That was actually one of my early thoughts of "wth happened?!"


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm so sorry for what you have had to go through, my heart goes out to you, thinking of you xx stay strong.


----------



## daopdesign

kiki04 said:


> I was checked for that (BV) in the beginning and it was negative but I wonder if I did develop it afterwards.. I ahve had it before so I know what to watch for :( That was actually one of my early thoughts of "wth happened?!"


Have you had the test done then hun? As mine came back negative I can only wait now for the blood and placenta tests but tbh I've more of less just accepted that it wasn't meant to be. My boy must have had something not right and it was nature's way ending something that wasn't working out xx


----------



## mommydreamer

i'm so sorry for your losses honey.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Sorry for your Loss....they kept telling me that I may have an infection that is why my water broke early but the whole time I was in the Hospital they said Nothing to me...I still dont know why exactly my water broke...it so sad because if this is something that could have been prevented someone is not doing their job! I just dont understand why they cant say anything and just tell us everything is fine...*


----------



## mdjoy

Omg! I asked the same thing at the hosp when I had my D&C because I had BV this whole pregnancy! I was being treated for it but then i moved to another state. Although my baby must have died right after I had got here about a day or two. But it was constant. The Dr told me that she doubts that was the reason because there are no certain studies showing it to actually cause a m/c because the infection usually doesn't get that far for it to get into the uterus to cause a fetal demise, but I read the same thing online. Although I believe it said it can weaken your cervix and cause pre term labor. I don't recall it saying it can cause the baby to die. I still wonder if this caused my mmc. The baby died in me at 14 wks and I carried till 19 weeks.


----------



## daopdesign

My swab came back clear so looks like I won't get an answer as I highly doubt the other blood tests they did will reveal anything


----------



## DueSeptember

daopdesign said:


> My swab came back clear so looks like I won't get an answer as I highly doubt the other blood tests they did will reveal anything

I dont think I will ever get an answer either :(


----------



## djw47

I am so sorry to read this :( I lost my baby last year at 16 weeks as well but did not know for 2 weeks. I am still devastated when I sit down and think about it, but it does get easier to cope with over time and we decided to help us heal, to try again after 5 months. This baby will never replace the one we lost but rather helps to refocus our attention. I hope you too find a way to ease some of your grief eventually. My heart is with you.


----------



## maythisbelove

:hugs: i am so sorry for your loss hun. I, as well, lost a baby at 17 weeks. Angels have her/him now, safe and happy. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

:hugs:


----------



## lindadonovan

I am sorry for your loss.

Where I live, it would be considered malpractice for a midwife or doctor to not give you a drug treatment for the bacterial vaginosis.


----------



## mdjoy

I am so sorry for your loss. I had a mmc at 19 wks, baby girl died at 14 weeks. I too had BV, the whole pregnancy for that fact but when they did the pathology they ruled out any infection and my dr said that bv doesn't usually tavel up that far. Actually they couldn't give me a reason, she and her chromosomes all appeared normal. They could only tell me she was a lil girl which makes me more sad because I have 2 boys and this was my last pregnancy and only chance of a girl :'(. I really hope you get answers its so hard sitting around not knowing and trying to think of what you did or didn't do that could have prevented it, which is where I'm at now..:hugs:


----------



## Babybonn

*mdjoy wrote:* *"The Dr told me that she doubts that was the reason because there are no certain studies showing it to actually cause a m/c because the infection usually doesn't get that far for it to get into the uterus to cause a fetal demise"*

Your doctor is like mine. They don't seem to read the latest studies. Lazy , i suppose.

There are studies that show increase in m/c due to BV getting into upper genital tract (uterus). I listed 2 of them (see below). 

My story: I was diagnosed with 'heavy growth' Bacterial Vaginosis (BV) at 6.5 weeks. 

But the doctor completely ignored it saying she doesn't treat BV till 14 weeks. I was having ongoing serious body aches and chills (to the CORE) which continued over the next 3.5 weeks. Not anything like any previous pregnancy. I never had body chills with any previous pregnancy. But doctor said, OH THAT'S NORMAL (the chills). 

Question: Did anyone else with BV have very cold body chills?

Later, I found out the baby stopped growing 2 weeks later at 8.5 weeks (I found out this at my 10 week appt). 

She gave me metronizadole 500mg (finally). I felt a million times better almost immediately. Illness, body aches, and the icy cold chills all cleared up quickly.

Now I'm so very sad and upset. I constantly wonder if this loss have been prevented with medication treatment earlier so I wouldn't have lost the baby? Doctor said she guesses i probably lost the baby due to chromosomal reasons. Just her guess. No testing results are back yet. But i will post when i get them. Hopefully i am wrong about my suspicions...

I have read lots of studies indicating that BV IS LINKED TO A HIGHER RISK FOR 1st and 2nd trimester miscarriages. 
Why didn't the doctor know of these many, many studies...She told me "the bacteria doesn't get to the uterus, and the baby is very well protected, nothing gets to it." 

These studies are telling a different story. They say that BV CAN AND DOES work its way up into the uterus in many cases. The studies explain that the BV moves into the upper genital tract (uterus) causing inflammation, called endomitritis, (it's different from endometriosis) and that in turn causes miscarriage risk because nutrients can't get to the baby.

Here's 2 studies (of many): First study shows 2nd trimester late miscarriages; second study shows 1st trimester miscarriage risk doubles with BV.


Hay PE, Lamont RF, Taylor-Robinson D, et al. Abnormal bacterial colonization of the genital tract and subsequent preterm delivery and late miscarriage. BMJ 1994;308:295&#8211;8.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

Ralph SG, Rutherford AJ, Wilson JD. Influence of bacterial vaginosis on conception and miscarriage in the first trimester: cohort study. BMJ 1999;319:220&#8211;3.
Abstract/FREE Full Text


So sorry for yours and everyone else's losses too.


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I lost my baby at 15 weeks, as soon as I no longer 'felt' pregnant, I feel really sorry for you ladies who carried for so long without knowing. I bled before for a few weeks mildly and then finally gave in to my fear of hospitals where they confirmed my loss. I delivered within 4 hours and went home that day feeling the worst thing I'd ever felt in my life, pure emptiness. I didn't tell my partner about the baby until afterwards (it was my previous partners child, I didn't tell him until a month after). I never found out the gender whilst he was inside, as my scan was due the next week. Until that day, I hadn't even seen my babies face or tiny fingers. He was so tiny, so perfect and so loved. I would be 28 weeks pregnant now. And not a day goes by that I don't think of my son in the sky, playing happily with the other angel babies. Keep strong ladies, as one day,it will happen for us. x


----------

